# 1968 Ariens ready for restoration!



## N-Gus (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a 1968? Ariens Tractor & Sno-Thro attachment that has been passed along in our family since it was new. It runs great, but I had to upgrade to an electric start. All original except the skids.

Tractor model 10970, Sno-Thro model 10995, Techumseh 6 Hp model H60-7500-3H. Engine has new magneto and tune-up. Uses no oil.

Would like it to go to someone who will keep it running. See pics attached.

Free for the taking. Located in Kalamazoo, MI

Contact: Neil Gustafson [email protected]


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why are you getting rid of it. if it has been with you since new????????


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry to hijack this thread, but how do i open a new discussion? i just got my first ariens and may need help with a gearbox rebuild and engine swap(which i could probably do pretty easily myself)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

43128 said:


> sorry to hijack this thread, but how do i open a new discussion? i just got my first ariens and may need help with a gearbox rebuild and engine swap(which i could probably do pretty easily myself)


Click Forum on the top bar.
Choose a section. (Repairs and Maintenance or maybe Ariens brand)
Click the New Thread button on the top or bottom of the list of discussions.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128, 260 posts and you don't know how to start a thread of your own ?? Shame on you 

N-Gus welcome to the forum. I would post that in the classifieds section too. That is going to run out your door for free. I'm just a bit too far or I'd come get it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah, i figured it out thought


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i need a gearbox for my ariens. if your willing to pull the assembly for me, i will pay you for shipping. you would be helping to keep another machine alive and would be doing me a big favor


----------



## N-Gus (Jul 4, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why are you getting rid of it. if it has been with you since new????????


I've developed a shoulder spur and can't pull like I used to. Had to go with an electric start.

Gus


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

N-Gus said:


> I've developed a shoulder spur and can't pull like I used to. Had to go with an electric start.
> 
> Gus


Your engine has the holes taped in the block and the sheet metal that covers what I would guess a toothed flywheel. Why not just add an electric starter and keep it as a back up machine? It is a part of your family.

OR, get the spur repaired and pull away.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

N-Gus said:


> I've developed a shoulder spur and can't pull like I used to. Had to go with an electric start.
> 
> Gus





Grunt said:


> Your engine has the holes taped in the block and the sheet metal that covers what I would guess a toothed flywheel. Why not just add an electric starter and keep it as a back up machine? It is a part of your family.
> 
> OR, get the spur repaired and pull away.


He is correct. Assuming you like everything else about this machine you should be able to get a brand new electric starter for around $125 or a used one for around $50.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello n-gus, welcome to *SBF!!* I say keep it and add an electric starter also, you do have enough room to keep it and the blower with electric start or do I have to drive all the way from the motor to kzoo to pick up an ariens


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello n-gus, welcome to *SBF!!* I say keep it and add an electric starter also, you do have enough room to keep it and the blower with electric start or do I have to drive all the way from the motor to kzoo to pick up an ariens


 you just got that POWERSHIFT and you still have not got it ready for the winter. or sent me the stuff I need to see if you can put a kit on it. or a new impeller. and I bet that that DIFFY KIT is still sitting on the kitchen table. plus you still have to get rid of that CRAPSMAN thing also.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you just got that POWERSHIFT and you still have not got it ready for the winter. or sent me the stuff I need to see if you can put a kit on it. or a new impeller. and I bet that that DIFFY KIT is still sitting on the kitchen table. plus you still have to get rid of that CRAPSMAN thing also.


the diffy kit is not on the kitchen table, its on the floor in the nook


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the diffy kit is not on the kitchen table, its on the floor in the nook [/QUOTE/ IN the nook how SPECIAL


----------



## N-Gus (Jul 4, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello n-gus, welcome to *SBF!!* I say keep it and add an electric starter also, you do have enough room to keep it and the blower with electric start or do I have to drive all the way from the motor to kzoo to pick up an ariens


HI all... I actually have someone who says they will keep it running.

I really don't need a 3rd snowblower so I'm glad to move it along.

Wish I had joined the forum before I bought that new one. I did ask about an electric start kit but was told they were not available. Of course, it was the dealer who told me that. Yeah... the dealer I bought the new one from. I'm just a rookie I guess.

Buzzard... if this other guy doesn't follow thru I'll let you know. Not too far of a drive from Motown to Kazoo.

Gus


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how about some pic's if the new snowblower


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i never trust the dealer if they say something like that, some are in it to rip you off and some will actually help. a good 50% just want your cash in their pocket


----------

